# How to tame a hedgehog that bites



## dera (Sep 26, 2015)

im a new hedgehog owner somewhere in asia. and i got tea cup (albino) at the pet store last thursday. she's 6 months Old. actually teacup bit me at the pet store , i think it was just curiousity .then we really decided to buy her so we can observe her (if she's rabid or not). and yesterday she bit one of my friend (wearing a gloves) and that kind of bite was way too different than the bite i have. it was terrifying to look at. So the thing is should i continue to pick up tea cup using a blanky and wearing gloves till she's tamed? Is it a good idea? She hiss and jumps even Though my hands are away from her. im just scared that she will get used to bite us , i really need help. And does her spines really that sharp at 6 month? Thanks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's not going to be rapid - like any other mammal, hedgehogs can only get rabies if they're actually exposed to it from an animal carrying it. 

Hedgehogs bite because something smells interesting or tasty, or because they're scared. Some hedgehogs are just mouthy & like to explore things by biting them. What kind of gloves was your friend wearing when they picked her up? Where they cloth or leather? Were they old & likely to have interesting smells?

We really don't recommend using gloves to pick up hedgehogs. Usually it will either entice them to bite because it smells interesting (a lot of hedgehogs like to bite leather), or it can scare them due to smells already on the gloves or due to the feel.

It'd be best to keep picking her up using a thick blanket, and just keep your fingers & skin away from her mouth if it seems like she's going to keep trying to bite. She's probably biting because she's scared, but it can be hard to tell without seeing the behavior, and new owners have a hard time telling the difference sometimes.

This sticky might help as well - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...r/100362-so-your-hedgehog-biter-now-what.html

And yup, hedgie quills are sharp. Some seem to have sharper quills than others. Your hands will get used to it.  All part of owning a poky pet!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I swear they sharpen their quills at night. They are sharper when they quill though. 
Adding to what Lillysmommy said about the biting. If you smell like food, they will taste you. Also, clothes can get bitten where there is a stronger "you" smell. Perfumes/body spray can be a trigger as well. 
Yes, it sounds counter productive to not use gloves. You want to protect your hands, totally understandable. Without the gloves she may not be a biter.


----------



## dera (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks y'all. It was very informative. we tried picking her up bare hand but unfortunately she bit my friend and it was very bad. btw, is it true hedgehog with rabies doesnt last that long ?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Rabies is typically fatal to the animal infected with it. However, unless your hedgehog was recently bitten by another animal that definitely had rabies, there is a 0% percent chance your hedgehog is rabid. There is literally no way your hedgehog is rabid. Animals that bite don't bite because they have rabies. They bite because they're scared or feel threatened. Your hedgehog is *not* rabid.

Now, you're still working on building trust with your hedgehog. This is something that can easily take months or longer. You're also still learning on understanding each other. Your hedgehog is likely giving you clues that she is about to bite. You just need to learn to recognize them. In the meantime, take what your learned from the sticky and apply it. Keep skin away from her face so that she can't bite. You don't want to establish biting as a habit. It becomes more difficult to deal with if it becomes habitual.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

How are you trying to pick her up? I usually scoop under them from the side. It keeps fingers away from the mouth and avoids the quills. 

Also, she's not rabid. Get that idea out of your head.


----------

